# Durchlauf-Posenwirbel



## Dyasound (6. August 2014)

Moin Moin, kurze knackige Frage.
Wofür sind Durchlauf-Posenwirbel da?
Danke. Danke. Danke.#h


----------



## da Poser (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*

Für Durchlaufposenmontagen bei denen man die Pose wechseln kann.
Wenn man z. B. mit ner 3,90 Matchrute in 8m Tiefe fischen will, dann knotet man einen Stopperknoten in der passenden höhe an, dann Glasperle, dann Durchlaufwirbel.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*

Noch ergänzend : Schneller Posenwechsel und dadurch 
endsprechend anpassbar.


----------



## Michael.S (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*

Ich nehme da ganz normale Wirbel ,wüßte nicht was so ein Durchlaufwirbel besser mach könnte


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich nehme da ganz normale Wirbel ,wüßte nicht was so ein Durchlaufwirbel besser mach könnte



An feinen Matchrutenmontagen laufen die m.e.besser und es gibt kein tüddel.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*



> laufen die m.e.besser und es gibt kein tüddel.



Definitiv besser als Wirbel mit Karabiner.
Diese hatte ich mal, liefen sogar mit nem schweren Waggler auf Geflecht, allerdings mit Köfi auf Zander!

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...behoer/perca-durchlauf-posenwirbel/detail.jsf

Jürgen


----------



## dosenelch (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch ergänzend : Schneller Posenwechsel und dadurch
> endsprechend anpassbar.





Schneller Wechsel ja. Verwendet man allerdings Gewichte wie Glas oder Tropfenbleie, muss man -sofern man eine Pose mit z.B. geringerer Tragkraft benutzen will- die ganze Montage sowieso auseinander nehmen.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2014)

*AW: Durchlauf-Posenwirbel*

Hähä,da haste recht.Bei mir muss alles schnell gehen .|supergri
Weiches Dinsmore Bleischrot.Wechsel geht da sehr schnell.#6


----------

